# Furry Discussion Board



## DC- (Aug 7, 2010)

Never mind, I thought this forum was for actually posting new sites.  Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice board.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

I notice that in the OP's first and only post on this forum, he just happens to be advertising a messageboard. Because, of course, it's insane to think it's probably him or his friends.

Now, see, I feel the big problem with this site, is that you are coming and going "hey, check this place out" and what you are offering is basically a cut price FA, but with less members. You have 28 members. You have a forum with enough subsections for thousands of members. But there is no actual need for the forum other than to fulfill the creators sense of self-importance that he gets to moderate a few people and occasionally ban spambots. There is nothing on there that you can't get on multiple other places but with the advantage that there is actual user-interaction as well.

What is it lately? This is like the third linkthread in two days where people are advertising other forums?


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Dear god, dude. :|


----------

